# ,  / > Kenwood >      Kenwood TK-760HG

## Evgenpro7

Kenwood TK-760HG -1, 
 :Embarassed:  , 
       ,      : 
Kenwood TK-760HG -1  . 
Kenwood KTI-12  -.  (     ), 
                .     . 
    Kenwood TK-760HG -1             ,     ,                    .... 
        . ?

----------


## RA9JM

:   IC 10 Pin4         PTT, Rx AF out   Pin7 IC2    4n7   Pin 8  CN6.
  5-6    ,    , !
73! Good luck! Oleg

----------


## Evgenpro7

,       ....
 ......

----------


## Evgenpro7



----------


## aamit

,  ,   CN4.   ,   .

----------


## aamit

21 .  kpg-46,   22-    ,      .

----------


## Evgenpro7

:               ?

----------


## aamit

> Kenwood KTI-12             (    telephone interface )     repeater


  ,      ,      ,   .    - .



> :
> AVTO - MANU


-


> DUP - SIMP


-


> D.P - P.B 67% - 60%


 


> 10PPS - 20PPS


 



> ???


.



> ..          ,       .


  .



> ????


     .    .       ,  . ..    ,       .       .      2- /   .

----------


## LZ2ZK

.   ,    ,    (  ).

----------

> Kenwood TK-760HG -1,





> . ?


      ,  ,    KPG_67D,  .
      ,           .   - ** !
   .     ,      ,..  .
  (  )      ,  .

   ,       !

----------


## Strannik

> ,         .


   !

----------


## LZ2ZK

-  .

----------


## LZ2ZK

.    -         .        ,        .         ().            .     -   .                 .
             . 
     ,      .        ,            .        ,    .
     ,       .    .       ( )  .       .     ,    .            .      600       12 .    .   ,      .
 !   - .

----------


## US6IQL

> ,   ,          .    -     - ISD2560,  ISD2590.        . 
> 
>   .  ISD2560(90)   7-8 $.      15-20 $.
> 
>         ,         .


  "" -      .  :     ,   -   30...40 .          !

----------


## LZ2ZK

.      ( 300 mW)  h21>50.    ,   12 V,  -49  -15 ( 20-25 mA).  - ,   .     .     .  ,      .

----------


## LZ2ZK

()?

----------


## Evgenpro7

:
Kenwood TK-760HG -1
Kenwood TK-270G 
Kenwood TK-2107
      ?

  158,850  
   159,225
  ?

----------


## LZ2ZK

,   !!               .            -   ,    .      ,          ( 1500 USD),              .

----------


## Evgenpro7

,     158,850?

----------

,      .   - .    ,    (  ) 1  0 .   -.     4-5 .      .     -        !        .

----------

,    ,  .

----------


## LZ2ZK

_158.850 +4.000=162.850 ?   ?_  - ,    - !

----------


## LZ2ZK

..  1N4148.     .
    KPG-56D,    ,    (   ).         KPG-4,         .

----------


## Evgenpro7

() .
     -     ,         25   ,     .
         .

----------

"     ...."
    :
      ,  (TK 760HG-1),    KPG_67D,  !

----------


## LZ2ZK

_   ,    _       .       (9  25 )?

----------


## LZ2ZK

,       .   60 .

----------


## RA9JM

> 2107   ,  270g   ,     760HG-1      -- ,         ,     .....
>  .
>    ...
>        Kenwood TK 760HG-1?
>         --  TUNNING . :?


   -  KPG-4,  ?
KPG-22  ,      KPG-4.
  !
73! Oleg

----------


## Evgenpro7

,        ..
        ,   -       KENWOOD TK 2107    ,   TK 760HG-1?
   KENWOOD TK 2107  
 TK 760HG-1? 
      ,   KENWOOD TK 2107       ?

----------


## Evgenpro7

:Super:      ,   , 17   -         :Crazy:  ,  ........  ..
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## LZ2ZK

?

----------

-   ,   .

----------

! , ...

----------


## Evgenpro7

:Very Happy:  ,     :   Celeron3,       - GSV1200,       (   -    )        ,      Nescafe 100.            250,      (   ).         . 
        CD-ROM -    ,   ,      650W.
   !!!  :Very Happy:   :!:   :Very Happy:   :!:   :Very Happy:   :!:  
            Diamond F 22.

----------


## Evgenpro7

:Evil or Very Mad:  !         ,    diamond f 22    5           12 ,       (     )     ,
  -  6,15 hz,
: -158 -165 Mhz               -147 ,-158?                        ?
   ,    (   ) 
..........  ..
           , 
      165 Mhz   2 ,              ???  :Embarassed:

----------


## LZ2ZK

,             ,   -80 dB.   -    ,           .   -   .

----------


## Evgenpro7

:Very Happy:    ,       ,        2107      Bsy    Shift         NO      Yes    ? 
   Dec   Enc     ?

----------


## LZ2ZK

> LZ2ZK-          ˨-6( ˨     -   5-6    -             .


 http://www.cqham.ru/sch.htm    ,    ,     .

----------


## Evgenpro7

LZ2ZK,                :
1) :  -158 -165 Mhz DEC 88.5 ENC 88.5
2)  :    -158 -165 Mhz DEC 88.5 ENC 88.5 
           Shift  Bsy....
  :
1) : TRANSMIT/RECEIVER/DEC/ ENC/BSY/SHIFT/
                  158        / 165         / 88.5/88.5/  ?  /     ?  /       

2)  :  TRANSMIT/RECEIVER/DEC/ENC/BSY/SHIFT/
                  165        /  158        /  ?   /  ? /   ?  /   ?    /    


    ? 

  ,           ,   :Embarassed:  [/b]

----------


## Evgenpro7

,        

1) :(Kenwood TK-760HG -1)
 TRANSMIT/RECEIVER/DEC/ ENC/Name/PWR/W\N/SCN/Signal/ 
        158 /         165 /88.5/88.5/    1 /   HI /W / add/ None/

2)  :(Kenwood TK-270G,TK 2107) TRANSMIT/RECEIVER/DEC/ENC/BSY/SHIFT/ 
       165 /         158 / ?    / ?   / ?   / ?      /

    W\N , Scn ,Signal....

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## US5IVZ

KPG55d   2107

< Bsy >
Transmit inhibit while another party is using the channel.

< Shft >
Shifts the microprocessor system clock frequency per channel to 
prevent interference.

----------


## aamit

> US5IVZ
> 
>    KPG55d   2107
> 
> < Bsy >
> Transmit inhibit while another party is using the channel.
> 
> < Shft >
> Shifts the microprocessor system clock frequency per channel to 
> ...


 / : NONE-DTMF-2-tone

----------


## Evgenpro7

.

----------


## ua1tik

.

1.  3 ,          ?

2.   "   "    ?

----------


## askaev

Kenwood TK-860 ( -G  -H)     ?    (6 ) ?
          TK-860   ?

----------

